# Does anyone roll/backbrush interior casing?



## mpminter (Mar 21, 2011)

I'm thinking about trying to roll and backbrush interior door and window casings with muralo ultra. I've always just brushed it in the past, so I'm wondering who has tried this and who (if anyone) does it on a regular basis


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

I have done it in the past but only when I already had a weenie roller wet from painting something else. In my opinion any time saved is lost in cleanup if you're breaking out the roller for this alone. If you're painting the doors as well then absolutely, I'll squeeze a roller into anything that doesn't require a sharp line.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

I gave up the painting aspect of home decorative applications before the onslaught of hot dog rollers. But since then I have seen many following that practice. I understand that slower drying oils perform better applying in this manner than fast setting waterbornes.


----------



## Wood511 (Dec 13, 2010)

Not sure how fast Muralo dries.... I've done this a bit with Aura SG and I can tell you it's tough. You need to work very very fast and lay on a decent coat. After about 20 seconds that stuff starts to gel up to the point where brushing out can become troublesome.


----------



## premierpainter (Apr 17, 2007)

We roll with a 4 inch roller and then knock it down with a light brush. I do think its faster.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Today a part time helper painted trim and doors with a brush for 3 hrs with the flat ceiling paint. He rolled and backbrushed the same amount in about the half the time right afterwards. I couldn't help but think about this thread.

I told him his big mistake was letting me know he can go that fast :thumbsup:


----------



## mpminter (Mar 21, 2011)

I think I'll play around with it and see how it goes. I'll try to remember to post my results:thumbsup:


----------



## Ultimate (Mar 20, 2011)

Shed free naps. 4" Every chance I get.


----------



## ColorQuest (Mar 19, 2012)

Believe it or not I almost always use a standard 9" roller half inch nap. I back brush with my usual 3" xl glide for me anytime lost for clean up is more than made up for in production. I have always gotten compliments on my nice work. I have actually had a brush-roller race on a job before with my dad. He blew my doors off with this method.


----------



## ARC (Nov 30, 2011)

If more than one door to do, the 4" whiz rollers are worthwhile i think. 
I personally use them quite often, on exteriors especially. Definite time saver.


----------



## plainpainter (Nov 6, 2007)

mpminter said:


> I'm thinking about trying to roll and backbrush interior door and window casings with muralo ultra. I've always just brushed it in the past, so I'm wondering who has tried this and who (if anyone) does it on a regular basis


I've done exactly this with Muralo Ultra 4 years ago. I absolutely loved it!!!


----------



## StripandCaulk (Dec 30, 2011)

daArch said:


> I gave up the painting aspect of home decorative applications before the onslaught of hot dog rollers. But since then I have seen many following that practice. I understand that slower drying oils perform better applying in this manner than fast setting waterbornes.


 
bill- muralo ultra does not set up like a conventional latex/ acryllic product. performs very similiar to an oil. awesome product

To the OP-

if you can make it work and you cut time with the same results i say go for it. maybe just do one side of the casing at at time so Left, top, right or vice versa. i may try this myself


----------



## mpminter (Mar 21, 2011)

I think I'm going to give it a whirl with a 4" roller and see how it goes. I'll definitely have to do one piece at a time but I think I'll be able to really move!


----------



## finishesbykevyn (Apr 14, 2010)

Depending on what kind of trim your painting, I think it's definately a good idea. On flat faced trim or slightly detailed, I actually prefer to cut the edges with a brush and then finish it with a wooster or wizz roller...


----------



## TERRY365PAINTER (Jul 26, 2009)

Sprayed some vanities this week with the Kelly Moore 1930 hybrid . Had some holidays so I decided to just roll the the faces and styles again.
Using the Wooster foam roller . I really could tell the difference between the rolled and the sprayed ? The roll / brush method I think works great for both interior and exterior applications . The flatter the Better ! IMO


----------

